# Recall Regression >:/



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Coya is 7 months and I have noticed in the past few weeks her recall is HORRIBLE. I will admit it has been a work in progress from the beginning and something she so far has not been able to master, but she used to listen 9 times out of 10, now all bets are off!

Today at the park I was SO embarrassed. She was off leash playing and out of nowhere came up to me, grabbed one of my gloves (which she knows she cannot have) and from there it was a chasing game. Calling and calling for her to "come" as she ran around (looking oh so cute) with the glove hanging out of her mouth. Two young girls came into view and Coya, who loves children was up to them within 5 seconds...the problem is Coya's a jumper. Again I sat there calling and calling for her to "come", but my words fell on deaf ears. Luckily the girls Father was completely understanding.

Not only does this happen when she is highly distracted but lately when we let her out before bed to go potty one last time, getting her to come in is torture. She will just stand there on the other side of the yard and look at us as we're calling her. The other night my boyfriend was out there in his boxers and slippers (in 25 degree weather) chasing her around trying to grab her! As much as I couldn't help but laugh at the scene, it's becoming a huge issue!

Recall is one of the most if not the most important command for a dog and I'm afraid we need some help and advice to get Coya back on the right track. ANY words of wisdom are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Just saw that Harbor posted a thread a few down about recall regression in her 2 yo V. Sorry I didn't see that before! Reading the posts I did get some good tips and think we will be buying a long lead asap. Any other suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

*#1 most important thing to remember:* never, EVER chase her... EVER. She has learned that not listening = fun play time!

Next time she doesn't come, walk away and don't even look back. If she won't come inside, leave her out there and close the door. It works even better if she hears you locking it.  Yeah, we learned this one by experience. Next thing you know she will be crying and scratching at the door to come in. Running away isn't so fun when people don't chase you and instead leave you to fend for yourself!


----------



## Iolo (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like she has hit that magic 7 month age which apparently is dog adolescence which means all the good things you've taught them go out the window as they hit teenage years and start rebelling! Our dog did this, albeit only briefly and it just meant a return to training with treats which we hadn't had to do since he was about 3 - 4 months old. I would just spend a bit of time reinforcing good behaviour and using 'bribes' again. With our Viz he soon 'relearned' what we wanted him to do. And this phase should pass!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Back on lead until the distraction are over. I always walk away, never chase him. But once as I walked away down hill, a guy came out of nowhere, grabbed my dog's collar and tried to run. I hoofed it after them yelling "It's my dog...let it go" loud enough that he stopped and said something stupid "I thought he was lost" and walked away.
Since that time I never allowed Sam off lead until he came when called.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Coya,

Firstly i have to say me and my wife have only just stopped crying/laughing at your post, we apologise!!!!

All we can add to Threefsh's post which we totally agree with is if you haven't allready, what about trying to introduce a whistle while also reintroducing the treats and ignoring tactics. Just a thought.

Great post, don't give up  

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When My daughter got her first vizsla the hardest thing for her to learn was not to keep calling if she doesn't come. Just start to walk away. Once she sees you leaving and is almost to you, call her then give her praise and a treat. I never run mine with out a check cord when they are young. Makes it so much easier to bring them all the way to you instead of them just flying past you.
Dogs do better at using one word for a command. Try not to use the comand or name repeatedly. My daughters pup is named Lucy and I would catch her calling either Lucy Lucy Lucy or here here here. Once she stopped doing that and would only say Lucy Here is got a lot better.
With the whistle comand I use tweet tweet tweet for Here. I do this so that when they get older I can use one tweet to get them to stop and look at me for direction.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Never give a command you know will not be carried out is what I use as a guide to commands.

If one of my dogs is running and there is no way in **** they are going to come right back, I'll bite my lip and shut up until there is a good chance my command will be carried out. 

A check cord pulling along behind the pup will help in two ways. One it will slow them down, and two, like TexasRed said, it is easier to catch them. If they don't obey, fun is over, and a on leash walk with the dog firmly at heel is in order.

Name and command. One time. Tough to do. I was out hunting yesterday with Bailey. The preserve allows many hunters on the land. We just keep clear of each other. It is getting annoying to hear other dog owners yell continuously at their dog saying the same command over and over. 

A hunt should be very quiet. That is the test of the bond. Your dog would not want to be anywhere else but with you around. Nothing is better than you.

Good luck.

RBD


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your great advice! I see that we have been making a few misktakes that could have contributed to Coya's naughty (but apparently normal) behavior.

Hobbsy, I'm glad someone was able to benefit from this story, lol. And great idea with the whistle! That's something we have never tried with her. Hopefully she responds well to it!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Coya,

The whistle has been a great help to us, 'you can't shout down a whistle' for one and you won't get a sore throat from the other side of the park/walk on the recall.

A popular whistle is the 'Acme' 210 1/2. They are cheap enough so buy a couple to keep in your vehicle's or to give to partner.

Good Luck  

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

We suffered a lapse in recall today on our afternoon walk. I dealt with it immediately and judging by their clingyness now, it worked!! I hid behind some tussock grass and sat there for a good 20 minutes while they ran up and down the length of the lake looking for me. I was in a great viewing position and could see them the entire time. Normally I wouldn't leave it that long, but as I had vision, I really gave it to them. Both were having absolute kittens by the end of it the poor darlings. I almost gave in soooooooo many times. But, I really wanted it to sink in as Astro has never failed to recall before and I wanted to make sure he doesn't get too bog for his boots.

I was surprised they couldn't pick up my scent, but it was very windy and where I had positioned myself was downwind of them, so I think they may not have come close enough to pick up the scent.

Eventually, when I saw them head off into the open paddock, I got up from behind the grass and started walking along the track in the opposite direction. Zsa Zsa was first to spot me and came sprinting towards me. I waited till she was in earshot and called her then rewarded her once she managed to pull up. 

Astro however, saw me, but wasn't sure if it was me. So he trailed us from about 100 metres back. Each time I turned my back and started walking he would make up some ground, so that the next time I turned to look he would be 20 metres closer. Then finally, when he worked out it was me, he sprinted towards me and I repeated process. 

They never ventured further than about 20 metres from me for the remainder of the walk and hopped straight in the car without me having to use the "Control Tone".  

Hopefully, I won't have to do that kind of thing too often. Although I know it stresses them out and gets the message across to come when called, I also know it stresses me out just as much!


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

I think at 7 months it is relatively normal- it's the start of being a teenager, isn't it? The trainer I've used trains assistance dogs and even with his 1.5 year-old lab he was training, he always gave her treats when she came back- even when she came without him calling her. With the whistle, you can also teach the dog the sound means a treat- blow the whistle next to him/her and give a treat immediately. Do it a few times until they make the connection. 

I'm sure this regression will pass!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a question about whistles... are silent or noise whistles better? I have never used one before and we don't hunt but have recently started bringing Finch to a couple open fields to run off leash. On two different occasions today, my partner whistled and Finch came running from across the field immediately. We have never trained her on this b/c I can't whistle worth anything. When I said, I wish I could whistle like that, he said, why don't you buy a whistle... gee, I had never thought of that! When I started researching, I have seen a lot of silent dog whistles but I wonder if that is necessary if I am not hunting with her. Would any old whistle do in our case?


----------

